# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  دارو سازی یا فیزیوتراپی چرا ؟

## Majid1376

سلام به نظر شما فیزیوتراپی بهتر یا داروسازی از نظر دوران تحصیل سختی دروس,بازار کار, هزینه تحصیل و....

----------


## Fawzi

داروسازی مسلما ارزش و تیپ اجتماعیش از فیزیو بیشتره!
ولی تهش باید بری دنبال علاقت ...

بخدا حسرت علاقه عذاب است :Yahoo (94):

----------


## vivabarca

دوره ی تحصیل راحت تر: فیزیوتراپی
راحت وارد بازار کار شدن: فیزیوتراپی
شخصیت شغلی:هر شغلی ارزش خودشو داره ولی خب الان فیزیوتراپی سرتره‌‌‌...چون تازه سرزبونا افتاده و تو دنیا هم رشته ای هستش که به سرعت داره پیشرفت میکنه...درکل فیزیو خیلی باکلاس تره

----------


## Aydiny

از لحاظ طول تحصیل و سختی دروس فیزیوتراپی اسون تره. هردوشونم بعد تحصیل میتونین مستقل یا به صورت قراردادی کار کنید. ولی خب شرایط احداث مطب برای فیزیوتراپی اسون تر از گرفتن مجوز داروخانست. از لحاظ در آمدم هردوشون به یه سری فاکتور ها مثل موقعیت مطب یا داروخونه، تعداد مطب یا داروخونه ی اون شهر ، معروفیت و ... بستگی داره . مثلا شما اگه فیزیوتراپ باشید و کارتون خوب باشه میتونید از ۱۰ میلیون تا n میلیون درآمد ماهانتون باشه چون الانم دنیا داره به سمت تنبلی و مشکلات عضلانی و ... میره درآمد فیزیوتراپ ها زیاد تر شده اما در مقایسه معمولی در آمد داروساز بیشتر از فیزیوتراپه. از لحاظ شخصیت و جایگاه هم هردوشون جایگاه خوبی دارن و نمیشه مقایسه کرد. مثل جایگاه دکتر و دندانپزشک که هرکدوم واسه خودش ارزش خاص خودشو داره

----------


## Aydiny

Up

----------


## ali.sn

فيزيو

----------


## Abolfazl_Az78

> فيزيو


*داداش چرا نسبت به امضات متناقض صحبت میکنی*

----------


## salam55

از نظر سختی دروس که داروسازی البته سخت تر و پیچیده تره ولی خب بیشتر دروسش تئوری و آزمایشگاهی هستش ولی تو رشته ای مثل فیزیو بیشتر کارای توانبخشی و بالینی هستش و با بیمار سروکار بیشتری داره . در مورد بازار کار و درآمد من اطلاعات چندانی ندارم به خصوص که این روزا اطلاعات ضد و نقیض از بازار کار و درآمد داروسازی زیاده . در کل برید دنبال علاقتون نه چیز دیگه ای . شاید این حرف رو چندان جدی نگیرید ولی بعدا میفهمین که یعنی چی .........

----------


## ali.sn

> *داداش چرا نسبت به امضات متناقض صحبت میکنی*


امضام عشق منه.اما بازار فيزيو بهتره

----------


## ehsan.iz

هر دوشون خوبن...
پرستیژ دارو ، درآمد بستگی داره ( اگه داروخونه بشه زد درآمدش از فیزیو خیلی بهتره اگه نشه زد تقریبا برابره )
راحتی کار دارو ، راحتی درس فیزیو ، مدت تحصیل فیزیو ۴ سال و دارو ۶ سال ...

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

درحال حاضر به نظرم فیزیوبهتره

----------


## Aydiny

> هر دوشون خوبن...
> پرستیژ دارو ، درآمد بستگی داره ( اگه داروخونه بشه زد درآمدش از فیزیو خیلی بهتره اگه نشه زد تقریبا برابره )
> راحتی کار دارو ، راحتی درس فیزیو ، مدت تحصیل فیزیو ۴ سال و دارو ۶ سال ...


فیزیو هم اگه مطب بزنید در آمد خیلی خوبه داره حتی بیشتر از داروخانه. البته به موقعیت مطب و شناخته شدن و خیلی چیزای دیگه هم مثل داروخونه بستگی داره

----------


## ali.sn

> یک لحظه خواهش میکنم صادق باش. واقعا همه ی کسایی که میگن این رشته ها عشقمونه اگه بازار کارش خراب بود همین حرفو میزدن؟ تو تو شرایط مساوی چه رشته ای رو دوست داشتی؟


من از همون بچگى ارزو داشتم داروخانه باز كنم حتى اون موقع كه نميدونستم بازار كارش چطوره.من پزشكى هم رتبم برسه كه حتما امسال ميرسه نميرم چون دارو رو دوست دارم.همه كه اجباري نميرن تجربى

----------


## ali.sn

> پس مغازه داری دوست داشتین از قدیم؟ یعنی ا.ه داروساز نشدین دوست دارین بعدش بقال بشین؟ حمل بر توهین نشه یه وقتا  میخوام ببینم دانش اموزای ما چقد بر اساس علاقه کار میکنن


به نوعى اره بقالى دوست دارم.خواهش ميكنم راستي شما دانشجو هستيد اينطور داريد ما دانش اموز هارا برسي ميكنيد؟

----------


## ehsan.iz

داروسازی بقالی نیست..لطفا به رشته ها احترام بزارین
طرز فکرتونو عوض کنین .... یعنی چی آخه، به داروخونه میگید بقالی .
..پس لابد شما به کارگردان هم میگین سی دی فروش!!! به پزشک هم میگین آمپول زن، به بینایی سنج هم میگین عینک فروش، به پرستار هم میگین حمال...داروسازی و همه ی رشته ها قابل احترامن

----------


## ghazaleh_m

Up :Yahoo (16):

----------


## _fatemeh_

> دانشکده ی دارو بوی وحشتناکی میده


بوی چی میده مگه ؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (50):

----------


## _fatemeh_

> موادّ شیمیائی


هر بویی که بده از بوی بیمارستان و دندون پزشکی که بدتر نیست قطعا  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## sharifzadeh

کسی میدونه امسال آخرین رتبه قبولی فیزیو تو منطقه 3 چند بود؟(سراسری )

----------


## Morteza76

بوی شیشه هست مثل سریال Breaking bad

----------


## amiirhosein

> بوی چی میده مگه ؟؟؟؟؟


بوی دارو

----------


## Majid1376

خب پس نظر شما بیشتر روی فیزیو مثبت تره !!! راستی اینکه میگن رشته داروسازی خیلی سخته راسته ؟

----------


## MOAZIZ

> خب پس نظر شما بیشتر روی فیزیو مثبت تره !!! راستی اینکه میگن رشته داروسازی خیلی سخته راسته ؟



به نظر من درساش از پزشکی و دندان سخت تره و تازه بعد برای کارم بایدبرای درامد خوب یه داروخانه بگیرین که مجوز گرفتنش تازگی ها سخت شده

----------


## Shishi

> داروسازی بقالی نیست..لطفا به رشته ها احترام بزارین
> طرز فکرتونو عوض کنین .... یعنی چی آخه، به داروخونه میگید بقالی .
> ..پس لابد شما به کارگردان هم میگین سی دی فروش!!! به پزشک هم میگین آمپول زن، به بینایی سنج هم میگین عینک فروش، به پرستار هم میگین حمال...داروسازی و همه ی رشته ها قابل احترامن


کسایی ک  این حرفارو میزنن  خودشون ارزوشون این رشته ها بوده  قبول نشدن

----------

